Ask HN: Which Linux distro you use, and why? - dustinty
======
meuk
Arch Linux - it does so much _just right_. The package manager is delightful,
just like the wiki. Installing it is straightforward, and you learn a lot
about the process.

I should mention that it is not an 'install and be ready to work'-distro. You
should install and configure everything yourself, and you do run into problems
sometimes (for me, I couldn't get the wifi to work for a few days).

If you want an easy distro, I would recommend Linux Mint (or maybe Manjaro,
which is based on Arch Linux, but I haven't tried it).

------
HannSolo
Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic beaver, they made the amazing idea to change the GPU
service to Xorg, and it makes every software much more compatible.

~~~
subie
Looks awesome! Gonna upgrade my 17.10 build to this after it goes beta on
March 8th.

------
rekado
I use GuixSD on all my machines because I'm a Schemer and love to be able to
declare the desired system state with a Scheme DSL. I no longer have to fear
breaking my system with upgrades because I can always roll back to previous
versions as the system is stateless.

------
syyvius
Kde Neon because I like all the new stuff the Kde team is doing. I have
previously used Arch for yaourt as a package manager, but I value the
reliability and compatability of an Ubuntu based distro, while getting all my
obscure packages and tools through the repos myself.

------
stnmrk
I went from wandos to arch+i3+zsh when switching to my current job and my
productivity probably trippled. Im having like 20 different things going on on
my 3 monitors and being able to only use the keyboard is pretty amazing
aswell.

~~~
guilhas
Opinion on i3 vs Awesome?

------
zzzcpan
Recently switched to Lubuntu 17.10. I wanted something less bloated, that can
last and provide with more control, since Unity was abandoned and Gnome is too
amateurish and incompetent.

It took some time to make it work and to make it usable, but that was my
expectation anyway. Had to replace intel ddx with modesetting, try a bunch of
kernel gpu driver options, options for grub to disable freezing cstates,
install compton to fix vsync/tearing issues, etc. So far like it better than
Unity.

------
shock
Ubuntu: Simple, Solid, Good Looking. The best dev env one can hope for today.

------
openfuture
Fedora cause it is so good out of the box. Also debian stretch from chromeOS
in a chroot because crouton doesn't have so many options and I just want
something boring and reliable.

I'm working on making Nixos my daily driver cause it's the future, also
considering GuixSD cause I am trying to go as free as I can.

------
grecht
Fedora. I've used Arch, Ubuntu, Debian, and OpenSUSE. Except Arch (curiously),
none of them came even close in usability and stability. Since Arch requires
too much tinkering around and I wanted something that "just works" out of the
box, I tried out Fedora, and haven't looked back.

And with "just works" I also mean the little things. Ubuntu also "just works",
but in 17.10 for example they didn't ship the gnome indexer that allows you to
search for files in the overview , so I had to manually install it. It's stuff
like that which ruins a Distro for me. With Fedora, I never had such an
experience.

------
amcrouch
Arch or Antergos (Arch with an easy installer)

It's not hard to install Arch but it takes slightly more effort than many of
the mainstream distro's. The benefit is a powerful, fully customisable distro.
It's documentation and package repo's are best of the best.

Antergos makes it quick (why I sometimes use it) to install and slightly
easier for completely new users.

I have been on Arch based distro's for about 10 years and I wouldn't change. I
have regularly reviewed other distro's but they all have things that "just
work" in Arch but don't for them.

I generally use it on Thinkpad laptops and power settings and back lights
(etc) all just work.

~~~
curiousgal
I kcouldn't get Antergos to work properly on my XPS 15 9560 so I had to go
with Manjaro with i3. The battery life is amazing. 8 hours with the GPU
disabled vs 4 on Ubuntu 16.04.

------
mbrock
NixOS, because it's the cutting edge of configuration management and package
definition. It even reinvigorated my love for computers and free software just
by being so elegant, sound, and practical.

~~~
pxc
Very well put. My experience of NixOS has been just the same.

I've so loved learning and using the Nix approach that these days the only
distro besides NixOS that directly interests me is GuixSD. (I do feel like I
should explore other distros just to keep up with the community, but GuixSD
interests me for the same reasons as NixOS.)

------
antoineMoPa
I've been using Debian (always the stable versions) for at least 5 years.
Packages are sometimes old, but whenever I need a bleeding edge version of
something (generally node+ruby+python+emacs+firefox+blender), I just download
or compile it in ~/bin and everything is fine. I love the stability & tiny
updates that comes with Debian (When compared with gigabytes updates with
forced reboots from windows).

------
facorreia
Linux Mint with Cinnamon. I like the UI very much. It's based on Ubuntu LTS so
there are a lot of packages and troubleshooting guides.

------
jrepinc
My main distro is OpenSUSE Tumleweed, because it has good KDE Plasma desktop
and KDE software integration and it has frequently updated packages to the
latest version. Also love the YaST settings centre.

I also use KDE Neon which came with the Slimbook laptop and works well enough
not to have the need to change to something else. And on another computer I
use Gentoo,

------
firstone
Started out with Ubuntu and then stumbled across Mint. I'm currently distro
hopping and so I've also tried Debian, Fedora, OpenSuse, Elementary, Solus,
and Manjaro.

I personally stick with Mint Cinnamon and now Manjaro XFCE. Ive been trying to
get a hang of KDE in Manjaro, but I think i'll go back to XFCE.

------
znpy
Xubuntu 17.10. It could be Debian+XFCE, but i like the fact that it just works
and I can concentrate on actually doing stuff instead of doing system
administration.

Seriously: bluetooth headset, wi-fi, 3d acceleration, all hardware is
recognized (I am using a Thinkpad T440). It just works.

------
slipwalker
since 1998 up to a couple years ago, i have been a Slackware user, with no
intention to change. But internet banking is a b*tch, and my bank started
demanding some brain-damaged daemon overriding standard TSL certificate
processing ( namely warsaw by diebold nixdorf ) only available to debian-based
distributions ( yes, i tried to fiddle with alien and rebuild the package and
so on, and on ) so, i was nudged towards Ubuntu ( xubuntu, actually ). Still
miss the simple elegance of Slack, and everything being found on the most
logical place. :,(

------
brudgers
Ubuntu because AskUbuntu.com

------
chauhankiran
elementary os.

It's look elegant, has good community, core team has blog at Medium so I know
what is going on and has ( awesome ) App Center.

